# Damian, our 7 month old Pit puppy we adopted!



## SteveLuvsHisPit (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello!

Just wanted to share some pictures of our new dog we adopted last week. He's such a well behaved, playful, yet mellow Pitbull puppy. We rescued him from our local animal shelter, and with a face like this, how could you resist?


----------



## SteveLuvsHisPit (Jun 4, 2008)

Here's a few more...


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

What a cutie! Good luck with your new pup.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

He's adorable! Good luck with him!


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like he has a great home! I LOVE his look!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I swear all you "bully" folk are gonna curse me with another dog...


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

awww he sure is cute!!!!!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

He is so cute.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

He is adorable! I love that second picture!!! He seems really easy going! You need to introduce yourself too!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, he is so cute. I couldn't have resisted either.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I must say it again What a cutie!  That second picture is almost like "yeah, I know i'm cute, do I get a treat?".

So glad to see he got a good home and thank you for rescuing him. He looks like a wonderful dog!


----------



## SteveLuvsHisPit (Jun 4, 2008)

4dogs3cats said:


> He is adorable! I love that second picture!!! He seems really easy going! You need to introduce yourself too!


D'oh, duh!

Sorry about that!  As far as the owner goes (me) haha, I'm 24 years old living in beautiful San Jose, CA with my girlfriend of 4 years. I work as a private banker for a private bank in Santa Clara-- Silicon Valley Bank, which basically funds a lot of our local "Silicon Valley" start-up/small business/ and wine companies...though I'm a (ASE certified) mechanic at heart. For fun, I like to work on my truck and take it drag racing at Sacramento Raceway, checkout local car shows, go to concerts or just hang out at home with my friends and family. I'm also a big movie buff and love a great horror flick or a good comedy. As far as my breed goes, I'm a fullbred Mexican-American  I'm very easy going, and have been told I have a great sense of humor--but I think I just have a funny way with words and use 'sarcasm' to the fullest. 

This is the first time for me actually having a dog but I've grown up around friends with dogs and have basically seen first hand the good and also the BAD things with doggy parenting. Its only been a week but I'm super excited and cant wait everyday to come home to spend time w/ my special guy! I'm just trying to set a good example for future owners and do things by the book. 

And also, my heart goes out to Pits especially for having such a bad rep over stupid owners. Even now it makes me proud to have a Pit that parents can feel comforatable bringing their children around. He REALLY is a good boy, and i'm not just saying that cause he's mine haha.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Aww what a beautiful puppy. How can so many people want to ban such a beautiful and innocent creature. I love pit bulls, but so many places here do not allow them, sadly enough. My parents have one and she's the sweetest dog. 

I guess just look forward to people grabbing their children or little dogs as you walk by  cause as you can see he's so scary!  

Please keep us updated with photos, he sure is a cutie. He's also mastered the puppy eyes, watch out for that. They can get you intro trouble!


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

SteveLuvsHisPit said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just wanted to share some pictures of our new dog we adopted last week. He's such a well behaved, playful, yet mellow Pitbull puppy. We rescued him from our local animal shelter, and with a face like this, how could you resist?


I think your pup is adorable but then I may be a little biased.. LOL Here's a pic of my pup.









Long lost brothers maybe?


----------



## Mariarilke (May 28, 2008)

cvcraven said:


> I think your pup is adorable but then I may be a little biased.. LOL Here's a pic of my pup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say so lol.

How old is he? 

That reminds me, I saw this video of pits fighting each other. It was really horrible!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

ooooooo....ahhhhhh...I am smitten!


here's the list of pit bull websites that are really good for new pit owners to check out

www.workingpitbull.com
www.pitbulllovers.com
www.stopbsl.com
www.apbtconformation.com
http://pitarchive.org/

check the links pages on these sites for even more good sites.....

best wishes


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

What a cutie! I love his little face. Makes me want a puppy again! Oh and I am a movie buff too, I love Horror movies too!So does my hubby which is good because my friends don't like them or think it's silly. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SteveLuvsHisPit (Jun 4, 2008)

SMoore said:


> Aww what a beautiful puppy. How can so many people want to ban such a beautiful and innocent creature. I love pit bulls, but so many places here do not allow them, sadly enough. My parents have one and she's the sweetest dog.
> 
> I guess just look forward to people grabbing their children or little dogs as you walk by  cause as you can see he's so scary!
> 
> Please keep us updated with photos, he sure is a cutie. He's also mastered the puppy eyes, watch out for that. They can get you intro trouble!


Ha! Funny you say that, since day 1, I've already had those "desperate rescues" from parents with their children and small dogs when they see us coming across the street. Although I'm glad some sensible people have actually come up to me with their dogs and actually helped me socialize Damian. He's made friends with a HUGE Rot, a French Cocker named Newton, and another cholocate Lab. I was freaked out at first when he went to play with the Cocker but he was great. They both ran around the whole park together off their leashes and made it easy on me because the little Cocker outran and winded Damian haha. 

And yes, with eyes like that, he can do no wrong.


----------



## SteveLuvsHisPit (Jun 4, 2008)

cvcraven said:


> I think your pup is adorable but then I may be a little biased.. LOL Here's a pic of my pup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This just made me laugh out loud @ work, I just blew my cover of being 'hard at work'. LOL!! That's too funny!

YES, they definately have to be long lost brothers! haha He's adorable! How old is he and what's his name?



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> ooooooo....ahhhhhh...I am smitten!
> 
> 
> here's the list of pit bull websites that are really good for new pit owners to check out
> ...


 Thanks for the warm welcome and thanks for the info. I love it--everyday I'm getting more and more info. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thats a beautiful Pit!


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Awwe reminds me of my pitty Sadie. Too cute!


----------

